# School-US System Versus American School of Dubai



## vista (Sep 21, 2011)

I am planning to move to Dubai from USA and my son is in 10th grade right now in USA. I am trying to search for right school for him and want to stay with American System of Education. Can anyone list the school system in Dubai which are equivalent to education system here in USA.


----------



## Jedi Master (Feb 26, 2010)

vista said:


> I am planning to move to Dubai from USA and my son is in 10th grade right now in USA. I am trying to search for right school for him and want to stay with American System of Education. Can anyone list the school system in Dubai which are equivalent to education system here in USA.


Take your time to read the sticky thread.. It'll help you a lot I believe..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/42945-schools-dubai.html


----------



## JohninJville (Oct 6, 2011)

As my wife and I are considering some opportunities in Dubai, the schools are a huge concearn. Or at least they were. After just a little bit of light research it seems there are options available that are far superior to the American government school system. As suggested, the sticky thread is a good place to start.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Check out SAIS-Dubai

It is the Sharjah American International School in Al Warqaa- I am a teacher there and I love the atmosphere and the curriculum. The School is really forward thinking and focuses on student centered learning. I am very very happy there and would highly recommend it to anyone looking for a strong American Curriculum.

Check out our website Sharjah American International School but I can only speak of the Dubai campus I've never visited our sister school in Sharjah


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

American School of Dubai

Dubai American Academy

The above two are the tops for US curriculum in Dubai. ASD is the better of the two by a good margin but DAA isn't too bad.

The rest are too new and / or unproven. These include Bradenton Prep, Collegiate American and Universal American.

Due to the nature of my work I'm surrounded by American expats with families and pretty much all the kids go to either ASD or DAA. Never heard of the Sharjah American school in my five years in Dubai.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> American School of Dubai
> 
> Dubai American Academy
> 
> ...




I was told that Sharjah American International School in Al Warqqa is one of the ONLY AMERICAN SCHOOLS that got FULL ACCREDITATION from the Ministry of Education last year- Others only received partial or probationary. They are Fully Accredited and while they are on the small side- with only about 1200 students kg-12. I really feel that SAIS is an Excellent School and they were established in 1997. I would highly recommend you checking them out if you are looking for low teacher student ratio and a great curriculum that is focused on integrating technology and student centered classrooms.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

'Fraid that's not quite true.

The most highly regarded American school by American expatriate parents is ASD. It's also the only fully non-profit American curriculum independent school and its charter (from Sheikh Mo's father when he was still alive) exempts it from having to comply with the KHDA policies and rulings. KHDA still 'reviews' the school in its annual review of all schools in Dubai, but ASD will never receive absolute top score because it does not offer Islamic studies - and never has and probably never will because its charter means it doesn't have to. But ASD doesn't care, nor do the parents.

I found the website for your school and judging from the pictures it's a school that offers an American style curriculum but whose student body appears to be entirely Arabic/Muslim (didn't see a single student with blond hair in any of the pictures). 



CVDS said:


> I was told that Sharjah American International School in Al Warqqa is one of the ONLY AMERICAN SCHOOLS that got FULL ACCREDITATION from the Ministry of Education last year- Others only received partial or probationary. They are Fully Accredited and while they are on the small side- with only about 1200 students kg-12. I really feel that SAIS is an Excellent School and they were established in 1997. I would highly recommend you checking them out if you are looking for low teacher student ratio and a great curriculum that is focused on integrating technology and student centered classrooms.


----------



## DGS (Aug 27, 2009)

Check out the KHDA ratings for the schools.

SAIS only gets an 'Acceptable' performance rating for 2010/11, whilst both ASD and ADD get a rating of 'Good' and have done so for the past few years

In addition as TallyHo points out ASD is, I believe, a 'Trust' school so all monies are ploughed back for the benefit of the students and not taken out as profits.


----------



## vista (Sep 21, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> American School of Dubai
> 
> Dubai American Academy
> 
> ...


Thanks:

Do you know how do ASD prepare the student for college for example SAT, ACT preparation and more. Extracurricular activities like debate and swimming to be specific. My son is really puzzled if he should move as by the time he joins ASD he will be 11the grade. Your reply will be highly appreciated. Getting very confused


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

ASD will offer SATs and SAT prep classes as well as a range of extracurricular activities. 

You will find that the school functions very much like a private high school in the US.

Check the ASD website and I'm sure there are phone numbers and email addresses for their admissions office and they will be able to answer any questions you may have.

Given the expat nature of Dubai, every year sees new arrivals. Your son won't be the only newcomer in his year/grade.



vista said:


> Thanks:
> 
> Do you know how do ASD prepare the student for college for example SAT, ACT preparation and more. Extracurricular activities like debate and swimming to be specific. My son is really puzzled if he should move as by the time he joins ASD he will be 11the grade. Your reply will be highly appreciated. Getting very confused


----------

